# too many injuries, too heavy and too late for riding?



## adarkhorse

I have been reading this forum for a few weeks in my quest for direction on this, and am hoping to ask members for their guidance and advice, if they would be so kind.

Following a debilitating car accident at 16, I gave up the idea of horseback riding lessons, something I'd intended to pursue once I could pay for them. Due to a shattered right femur, hip injury and cracked pelvis, my orthopedic surgeon said that horseback riding would put too much pressure on the leg and hip. I was so happy to be done with surgery, out of the hospital and able to walk at all after a long period of rehab that I dropped the idea without a fight....but every time I saw, and especially interacted with a horse, I was saddened to my core. I told myself to be grateful for what I had and not grieve something I never did.

Fast forward 30 years (I'm on the wrong end of 46 now), and my husband and I went to Kentucky, so that I could see the horses. As luck would have it, we ended up at the Horse Park, where a very easy trail ride is offered - on very docile horses. I screwed up my courage, waited until no one was around, and asked the staff member if I could give it a try. I didn't detail the injuries; I felt, for the first time, an overwhelming need to not define and limit myself according to them. I don't know why it was so hard to ask; I think it's a demonstration of how daunting and permanent a lack of belief in oneself (and the dated pronouncements of a surgeon) can be. Thankfully, I asked the right guy; not only did he select a wonderful horse for me, he (gallantly and discreetly, without causing me undue embarrassment) hefted my overweight butt into the saddle so quick I didn't know what happened!

But I do know what happened next: it was life-changing. Except for the moment of my son's birth and my wedding day, I have never been happier in my life than I was for the hour of that ride. I felt at peace with the universe, and that I had a place in it that I had never envisioned - a place of joy, discovery and connection with the animal and natural world. I suppose I have always been so grateful to survive the accident physically that I never dared hope for more.

I came home determined to pursue lessons, and have found a teacher with decades of experience who understands my injuries well, as she has recovered from her own and has a medical background to boot. 

Here's the hitch: I think she is worried about me - and I don't know if maybe, it pains me to say, she is right to be. Although my doctor says I can give it a try, I'm 5ft, 6inches and 250lbs, although muscular and toned from the swimming and weights I've always done to keep my mobility. At this weight, though, I fear I'll never be able to mount from the ground without pulling the saddle. Although my teacher has let me use a 3-step block, I just make it unassisted. I have a weak right leg, still limp when tired and suspect I'm not as well-balanced/coordinated as is desirable. She feels strongly that being able to mount from the ground and dismount without assistance is an immediately necessary step to learn, for safety's sake. Although she's very kind, and maybe I'm just insecure and overly sensitive, I think she'd privately rather I either give it up - or come back 50lbs lighter, and maybe better able to ride well because of it. I surmise this based on specific behaviour: she wants me to come on a pay-as-you-go plan (others at her stable pay for an 8-week session at a time); she has a staff member hold the horse when I mount; she asks me how I'm doing very frequently while on the horse; and, when I ask if she thinks I can do this, she says that only I can know that, and she just wants to be sure I am not hurt. She has also given me run of her stable and offerred generous access to interacting with her horses regularly via their care, assisting at shows, etc. She's a lovely person and this is her livelihood - I can come to no other conclusion except that I am a very marginal potential riding student.

I'm a tough cookie, and I'm in my big-girl panties - literally and figuratively- every single day, so I'm turning to you for your honest thoughts and advice, if you would be so kind. I know you all get the weight thing, and although you're clearly horse experts where I'm completely green, I can see from this forum that you would also get why concluding that I really can't do this after all makes it hard for me to breathe.

I fear that if I give this up now, I'll never go back. Let's face it, it took 30 years the first time! But do I push my teacher (and me) to proceed right now, as I am? 

Thanks for reading my story, and in advance for any thoughts/advice you can offer.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome to the forum. 

I, personally, don't think there is any stopping you now. You've voiced so beautifully the love most of us have for the feeling of riding a horse.

Best wishes in everything you do!


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Welcome to the forum! At the place where I work at the barn owner had a serious accident and she still rides. I guess its a matter of willpower. But about the weight. Our limit is 225 lbs and any more than that you risk the horse's health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I understand where your instructor is coming from, but I know MANY people (myself included) who cannot physically mount from the ground. In my case, not only is it a weight issue (right now, due to medical problems, I'm 5'7" and 240lbs...I'm use to being between 165-180lbs), but my left knee doesn't hold up well to the stress of pulling my weight up in that manner and I have limited range of motion in my left shoulder, so I can't physically reach up to the pommel of the saddle on my 16.1hh gelding. I use a mounting block (or stairs...or a rock...or a downed tree) to mount and I, along with most people I know see absolutely no issue with it.

Here's another thing to consider. Think of the pressure being put on the horse's back on one side if you mount from the ground. I would never dream of putting my boy (or any horse, for that matter) through that. It can throw out their back and cause all sorts of problem. 

So, it looks like you have two options:
1- Step away from trying to find lessons for now, find a barn that will let you volunteer to care for the horses (therapy barns are great for this), lose the weight, and go back when you feel you're more physically fit.

2- Find another trainer who isn't as concerned about you being able to mount from the ground.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

LouieThePalomino said:


> But about the weight. Our limit is 225 lbs and any more than that you risk the horse's health.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That entirely depends on the rider and the horse. A good-size horse with good bone is fine carrying a heavier rider, as long as the rider doesn't sit in the saddle like a sack of potatoes. Many of the men who rope, and do reining and cutting are not small men, yet their horses (who are generally 14-15hh stock horses) carry them doing hard work with no issues. I have no problem riding my 16.1-2hh draft cross at 250lbs. My old BO was 6'4" and 240lbs of muscle and his favorite horse to ride on hard trail rides was a 15hh QH.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That entirely depends on the rider and the horse. A good-size horse with good bone is fine carrying a heavier rider, as long as the rider doesn't sit in the saddle like a sack of potatoes. Many of the men who rope, and do reining and cutting are not small men, yet their horses (who are generally 14-15hh stock horses) carry them doing hard work with no issues. I have no problem riding my 16.1-2hh draft cross at 250lbs. My old BO was 6'4" and 240lbs of muscle and his favorite horse to ride on hard trail rides was a 15hh QH.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, this is very true. We dont really have heavier draft type horses where im at because it is too hot so we mostly ride QH. A heavier rider that has a good and balanced seat is more comfortable for the horse than a light weight person who is all over the place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque

Even if you were lighter it is much easier on the horse to mount from a block so you should use that anyway. I might also suggest getting a driving horse so you can enjoy horses but sit in a cart.


----------



## texasgal

I mount from my tailgate... lol.


----------



## tlkng1

We use mounting blocks for everyone regardless of height/weight. While one or two private owners may mount form the ground, they usually only do so if the mounting block is being taken up with students getting ready for a lesson; in that instance it is just a time saver.

There was a study done way back when, don't ask me WHEN I saw it, about the pressures of mounting form the ground vice a block..what it did to the horse. To make a long paper short, essentially it came to the conclusion that using something to get the rider higher up to mount was better than mounting from the ground, on a regular basis, as it was easier on the horse's back, and the rider for that matter. The other issue is that some people mounting from the ground or block, unless specifically told not to, tend to "thump" down on the horse's back when they first mount. It makes me wince every time I see it no matter if the rider is heavier or lighter.

I am a heavier rider as well, always have been and it has always been a major struggle. As was indicated, while show people tend to be on the thin side, working cowboys on their horses and even western riders showing can be larger men and their smaller horses carry them just fine...it is all in how the riding is done (balanced vs unbalanced). Quarterhorses are a stockier breed and can handle the heavier weights in many cases if they have the conditioning.


----------



## Remmy75

If this is something you love so very much, sacrifice should be in order. Be willing to work out lots and lose the weight, for yourself and the horse. Use a mounting block when you need it and I too had a bad accident, a car hit me as a pedestrian. It took a lot of work, but I love to ride. Do squats, they work wonders when it comes to mounting. Don't give up!!! It becomes a lifestyle! Good Luck!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I feel that you need these lessons. It makes you so happy to be riding a horse again (I can tell from how you're writing) and it's a lot different than just working with them on the ground (which is also amazing)

However if you want to improve, you need to be fit and I bet that if you work even 10 lbs off, you will feel so much better not only in the saddle but overall.

I don't mount from my ground.. not only is my knee shot from rugby and a boat propellar, but it's not good for the horse anwyay so I usually mount from a block or a stump or a picnic table or bench, etc.

You can do this!


----------



## BossHoss

I am 6'0" and 265 lbs (down from 300!). I ride a 1200 lb 15 HH appendix quarter horse mare. I have found that her back not too long to carry my weight, and that she is stocky enough and has the correct amount of bone in all the right places. We get from A to B without issue. If there was ever any discomfort expressed by her, I'd be off in a minute. ( I bought her around 900-950 lbs, and worked + fattened her up until her body had better muscle conditioning. ) 

I had a terrible back injury that kept me nearly bedridden and on worker's comp for 6 months. Riding has strengthened the muscles in my back and core, has encouraged me to lose more weight, and generally keeps me happy.

My thoughts? I think you should go for it. 
A note. It is courteous to the horse to use a mounting block/tailgate/picnic table etc regardless of your weight. Yes, if you do trail riding, it makes the most sense to be able to get on and off from the ground. For lessons in an arena right now, though?? I think they should worry about you learning fundamentals before worrying about your ground-mounting abilities.

Also, your right knee is weak? Which side are you mounting on? I can mount my horse on either side, but the left is my preference. A well-trained horse should be able to be mounted from either side.  

I really hope that you will be able to continue riding. It's one of the best things in life, honestly!


----------



## lilypoo

Don't let your size stop you! There are a lot of myths out there about how much weight a horse can carry. I've been OK'd to ride my 22yo 15hh Paint by several people, including vets and trainers. I'm 225 and 5'5". Of course when I first got him and he was underweight and under muscled, I didn't ride him till we got a month of rehab under his belt.  I mount from a 2-step block. My horse misbehaves and for a while I was afraid it was my weight but he acts the same when the 100# trainer rode him and when the 150# trainer rode him and when the 190# farrier rode him.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

I am a beginner rider. Gained an extra ten, putting me at 202, and found out im pregnant. CRAP.

I had a tumor in my left ankle which was wrapped around nerves and my tendon. They left some in my heel bones, because the doctor said he would have had to saw my shin bone in half and pull my leg apart like a wishbone to get thw tissue in my heel. Eh. It makes walking harder, and its hard as hell to put that heel down!

Im a smidge over 5'2. And I cant mount from the ground. I use a bucket.

OP....dont give up. I know you must know this, but your body will feel so much better if you take off a few of those extra pounds. At 200 plus, I HURT. My knees hurt, my ankle hurts worse....I cant imagine what an extra 25 of baby fats gonna feel like. :/

Start small. All thats in between you and your dream is a few pounds! You can do it! Your trainer prob doesn't mean to , make you feel bad or weird....she is prob worried about you AND her horse. Talk to her about how you feel and work on losing ten pounds. Continue with your lessons. You will feel good at your start. I imagine mountimg would start getting easier once you hit 20


----------



## Golden Horse

I always mount from a block, two dodgy knees and an iffy back says this is good practice:wink:

Op sounds like riding fills a need in you, so keep going. You have lots of company in the older and carrying battle scars club, so don't worry, be guided by what your body tells you.


----------



## Becka

NICE thread. Love the honesty and sincerity. Sounds like you have as much heart as most horses do, love my horses! I have 2 horses, 1 is a mustang X thatis 14.2 (maybe) and the other is a standardbred who is 15.2 solid. I ride both at different times. I am 45yo, 5'5 and 1/2,,,lol,, gotta get the one half in and I weigh 179 lbs, THAT is down from 245. I wear a size 12 jeans ans a size Large t-shirt (mens) if that helps give you and idea of how big I am. I was lucky when I started I was a strong woman use to hard work. It took me quite sometime to get to this weight. Im still losing slowly but sure and now I have an even better motive, my Standarbred can jump up to 3 feet! YES! I am meeting a new trainer in the next week to set up appointments to start english riding and jumping. I can mount form the ground on both horses, lol obviously the mustang is an easier mount than the Standardbred but im getting faster. I had a hard time a few months ago to get on from the ground but I can do it now that i have worked on it. BUT thats also with a western saddle, Im not so sure about mounting from the ground with an english saddle, we will have ot see. Pprobably wont be taking pictures of that though LOL. SO if riding and lessons is what someone who may be overweight wants I say go for it, love it, enjoy it and dont ever let anyone make you feel like you shouldnt be doing it. I know of men that weigh 240 and 280 that ride and the horse is ok with it. I will definately have ot post some pics of me in some english apparel!!!! OH DEAR,,lol. Riding my STB,,,shes a doll, much more exoerienced than me. I cant wait to start jumping,,,but id like to get a little more weight off so I can have better balance.


----------



## Fourteen

It is never too late to pursue your passions in life.

I don't think you are too heavy to ride, as long as you are riding an appropriate horse.

I also don't think that your instructor is being fair in insisting that you mount from the ground. As has already been stated, most of us mount from whatever support we can find, simply for the sake of the horse's back. 

Riding is a risk, no matter what. I would be scared for you, but I also know that when you are passionate about something, the risk is worth it.

I recently had this type of conversation with one of my children. The main point of it was "Riding should be fun. And you should be free to ride as you wish, even if it's on a leadline at a dead walk".

Do what makes you happy and find support in its pursuit.


----------



## TessaMay

I would say *do not give up*! Will loosing a few lbs make you feel a bit better in the saddle? Yes, it will, but keep riding as you loose them. So long as you are on a healthy horse with a good amount of muscle, your horse and you will be fine. 

As far as having to mount from the ground... hogwash! My trainer would not allow me to mount from the ground on any of her horses because of the way it pulls on their back and this was when I was between 10-15 years old and a skinny child! I still try not to mount from the ground if I can help it and I'm 5'8 130lbs getting on a 17hh draft cross. It's always better to get up on something when you can, so I wouldn't worry about it one bit! 

Find a trainer who is willing to teach you the way you are and continue working with you as you progress in every way. 

And, if you find that after too much riding your old injuries become very painful, you should look into driving. You still get to have that connection and teamwork with the horse, without the strain on your legs. 

Best of luck and stick with it!


----------



## Inga

Personally I think that you should continue riding. How often are you riding? I should think that the riding in itself will help with the weight loss. It is an excellent exercise and good for the soul, as you already found out. 

As far as mounting from the ground, I think that one should be able to but not that they have to. I suspect your trainers concern is that you are not overly flexible or balanced but... keep riding and working at it and that will improve, if you quit now, it won't. 

When I got Cancer, I gained 70 pounds and started feeling pretty bad about myself. I was extremely thin prior so even 70 pound more I wasn't THAT heavy but more then I wanted to be. I too struggle with my weight now but have managed to drop some of that weight off again. If you are dedicated to weight loss for your health and safety, horses can be a large motivator. 

I find that bribing myself helps. "If I lose 5 pounds, I buy this" "If I can get down to this weight, I will buy this for myself" etc... My goal is to get down to my pre-sick weight of 115 pounds but I would be happy with 125 now that I too am older. ha ha I am 5' 6" and prefer a taller horse so... getting on from the ground has posed a challenge for me as well in the past. If you get yourself one of those step arobic steps and practice stepping up and down off that to strengthen your legs, maybe that will help. One step at a time but whatever you do... do NOT give up on this dream. You will always regret it if you do, just work hard to get the weight off so you feel more comfortable and have fun every step of the way. God Bless you for finding your happiness in this life and for hanging onto it.


----------



## adarkhorse

Thank you all so much for your input. I have been feeling, privately, very sad about all of this, and the sense of so many understanding people out there willing to advise a stranger is heartening. 

I am soon travelling on vacation to Nova Scotia, Canada, where I've located a well-established horse farm offering a 1hr lesson followed by a 1hr guided trail ride. I'm thinking to sign up, and use that experience to gain additional, objective perspective on my abilities (or lack thereof). Does that strike you as a good idea? 

I am trying to be satisfied with learning to groom the wonderful horses at my teacher's barn, watching others complete their lessons and drills, and making myself generally useful on the farm in order to spend time with the horses. If indeed I have to face the fact that it's the best I can do, then I will live it - and gratefully, too. I often drive for hours in the countryside near my home just to catch a glimpse of horses in their paddocks. When no one can comfort me, the sight of the grace, majesty, perfection and humility of horses just being horses does.

It's because of my strong affection and affinity for them, though, that I would never want to cause a horse a moment's unnecessary discomfort or confusion by my ineptitude. Golden Horse said in an earlier post once you must be honest with yourself, and this strikes a deep chord with me. I want to, but I simply don't have enough information to do that, as my teacher seems hesitant to explore and evaluate my abilities (or disabilities), but she's too kind to simply send me away, either. This is why I think I'd better try for a separate, objective assessment from those with whom I have no relationship.

I hesitate to mention that, as so many have suggested, it's obvious to me that everything would be easier without the added burden of being significantly overweight. It's true that over the past 3 weeks, while trying to resolve all of this, I've intensified my exercising and dieting efforts, and am now actually 243lbs instead of 250, as of today. It's such a drop in the bucket, and I've traipsed up and down the scale so many times that I don't breathe a sigh of relief until at least 25lbs or so have come off. My policy is normally not to mention anything less than a 10% bodyweight loss, but I don't want you to think I haven't welcomed all of your advice.


----------



## TessaMay

If I were you, I would stick around this site and ask for help and encouragement where needed as well as just reading threads and learning more about every aspect of horse care and riding. It is a great place to learn and there are all types of people at all different levels of riding on the forum.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

yay, great job!! dont give up!


----------



## faye

I've done a lot of work with para dressage and Riding for the disabled association. Compared to some of the people I've met in those roles your disabilitys are minor and should not Stop you riding, if it makes you happy go for it.

Whilst yes I would agree that losing weight would help your situation, it is not the be all and end all.

Mounting from the ground is not something I can do on my current horse because he will try and kill me if I do (and I'm fully able bodied), I always mount from a block if I have the option on any horse as moutning from the ground can twist the tree of a saddle.

Finaly I think your instructor is being very good about it. There is no way she can know if you are physically able to do something with your disability, only you can know that and instructors who insist otherwise are often the ones that have accidents. Very experianced Para instructors will be able to say, physically you should be able to do this, but they will never say you can do this.
A good friend of mine has a girdlestone hip, this means that she physically cannot sit a canter, doesnt matter what horse, how it canters or the speed of the canter, she cannot sit it. One instructor insisted on her cantering and she ended up taking quite a bad fall from it. 
I know her well enough to say "yes/no you can/cant do this" but she still suprises me occasionaly.
she however puts me to shame when it comes to walk and trot. 

She picks her horses very carefully for thier temprement, ability and for the size/type of walk and trot they have. A huge moving warmblood is no good for her as the movement is too big and her hip cant cope, but a short cobby choppy stride is also bad for her. 

She gets on and off from a hydraulic mounting block that raises to half way up the horses side so that she can swing a leg over (as in physically pick up the leg with her hands and throw it over to be caught by an assistant on the other side) and then once in the saddle she sorts out her stirrups afterwards. To get off the horse takes 2 assistants) 1 holds the horse, the other takes her feet out of the stirrups and then she hoiks her leg (again phycially picks it up and throws it) over the horses neck (so she is sitting sideways on the horse) she then uses assistant number 2's shoulder to enable her to slide back onto the block and get her crutch.

Do not give up and it could be that you are your current instructors first disabled rider and she is unsure of how much she can push you. Build up that relationship, if something hurts tell her, if oyu cant do something discuss it with her, but you will never know if you can or cant do something untill you try it


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hey, seven pounds IS a big deal! You did great-it is much harder to get it off than put it on. I've had over a 50 pound fluctuation over my riding life, & at my heaviest, I could barely mount, had to have DH help me. Now, in my 6th decade,& arthritis setting in, I will get up anyway I can & do my darndest to stay up. Keep a positive attitude & don't give up your dreams.


----------



## SammysMom

Don't you dare give it up!!!! You are not too big, and while only you can determine whether your injuries will hold you back, I think your love of the horses should outweigh any of the effects. And as for the mounting block, there are lots of us who can't mount from the ground, and also lots of fit riders who use blocks anyway because it's easier on the horse! The thought of someone that in love with horses letting anything stand between her and them breaks my heart!

I gave up riding for 8 years, and the last 5 or so I've missed riding desperately but didn't think I could even show my face at a barn at my size. Well, after years of telling myself I could ride after I lost weight, I decided I'd had enough and started taking lessons (at a barn whose owner specifically welcomes riders who _think_ they're too big or too old or too sick or too whatever).

While I only share your size issue, not the injuries, I have to say that getting back into riding is the best decision I've ever made.

As for your teacher, frankly I would find another. I am about your size (though an inch shorter and 10 pounds heavier), and everyone around me has been nothing but supportive and encouraging. If I had felt discouraged by a trainer, I probably would have abandoned the whole effort with my tail between my legs. So I'm impressed with you for keeping it up. If you really think your trainer isn't on board, ditch her.


----------



## adarkhorse

Thank you, SammysMom, for your directness and encouragement - and all of you. So many of you have succeeded where I've feared to tred, it's undeniable that there's a way, if there's a will. And there is.

Yesterday, I went to a wine tasting event in the countryside, and beside it, incidentally, was a paddock with 2 beautiful horses grazing and enjoying each other and the sunshine. As everyone buzzed on enraptured about wine, cheese, yatta, yatta, all I could do was gaze over at the horses and dream of "what ifs". My husband said that had they been male humans, we'd have a big problem!

After a few hours of this, I could stand it no longer and finally got up and walked over, as I'd spotted their owner in her garden. She allowed me to visit and snuggle to my heart's content, just for the asking! 

She asked me if I rode, so I gave her the social version of my situation - where I try not to sound devastated, lovelorn and pathetic. She told me she knows many people who have similar tales, but, quite simply, if you love them and your soul needs this, you find a way. I'm not a big believer in coincidence, but I think I was meant to hear that message, unadorned.

Today I went to the beginning of this thread I started in some despair and re-read the whole thing. I thought about how much time I'm spending on what makes me sad, as opposed to pursuing what makes me happy. I need to do everything you've all said: yes, lose the weight, do strengthening exercises and tell (not ask) the trainer I need to mount from a block -at least for now. 
But also, pursue what I love, with confidence, as you do.

I'm going to sign up for that introductory lesson and ride with another trainer and seek an objective evaluation, and if my own trainer can't see her way clear to work with me as I am, right now, I must find another who will. The only way I will stop is if the horse tells me to, not my own insecurity - and not anyone else.

If you love them and your soul needs this, you find a way. Full stop.


----------



## Golden Horse

adarkhorse said:


> I thought about how much time I'm spending on what makes me sad, as opposed to pursuing what makes me happy.


We all need to have that written up somewhere I'm sure, it is a great little thought for life.


----------



## Saddlebag

Have you considered taking up driving? I don't mean with a dinky little easy entry cart but a nice meadowbrook style, a lady's cart. Taffy could probably help you with this.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

You are sort of in the same position I'm in. Multiple injuries, plus being overweight, bad pain in my knees, so there's no way I could mount from the ground. I have checked out 3 step mounting blocks online, but they're $90 and more. Mounting from a tailgate sounds simple enough, if I could manage to get up on the tailgate, lol.
I am in no hurry, because I was given my mare almost a month ago, and she's very thin. Right now, I'm happy just to be able to groom and help feed.
But, I do want to ride again, someday. I'm 5'2" inches and weigh 205, which I am down 30 lbs. after my gall bladder surgery 4 months ago. Good luck to you. My middle daughter and I used to love to ride together, and it would make us both happy to ride together again.


----------



## tinyliny

What a great story, OP. I know exactly that feeling where you are at a party with humans, but you'd rather be out in that field with the horses.

YOu aren't as far from being able to ride as you think. not everyone can ride like a cowboy, but we DO ride, in our own fashion. YOu'll do it!


----------



## adarkhorse

Honestly, Saddlebag, I have never really considered driving. I think it's more because I know so little about it than anything. Do you get the same sense of connection with the horse as you do from trail/pleasure riding?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Defiantly Driving! While you don't have the feel of the horse underneath you, you sure have the connection with your driving horse. 
There are tons of people driving their horses that don't even ride. I don't ride my horse anymore, he was a nutcase under saddle, but he is a great driving horse.
Meadowbrook carts are relatively east to get into, some people use a mounting block to enter their carriages. 
What area are you in? I can see if their is a driving club near you that you can go check out. Driving clubs always love to have volunteers around, and they are always ready to help out a beginner.


----------



## adarkhorse

Thanks, Taffy Clayton. I'm in Ontario, Canada, and interested to learn more.


----------



## Saddlebag

Taffy, thanks for jumping in. I learned to drive a work horse at 15, then drove a team for a living for 6 weeks, trained my arab to drive and am now thinking of putting the qh in harness altho with an easy entry two guesses what my line of vision would be. lol. Google horse driving Ontario and a few sites turn up. Perhaps try pony driving Ontario also.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

The American Driving Society, has no affiliated clubs in your area. That doesn't mean there aren't any though. 
On facebook there are several driving sites, you must join, but it is worth it.
They are:
Draft Horse Sale, Trade, Adopt, Stud, and Tack 
The Carting Zone 
Carriage Driving Online 
Carriage driving classifieds 

Ask if anyone knows of some clubs or driving instructors anywhere in your area, you will also find out about how much carts and harnesses cost. Don't be discouraged though, most of the items for sale are the really good stuff that is hard to sell locally, you can find more cost friendly tack locally on Craigs List.

Good Luck, just getting to be around horses, is a step in the right direction, plus it is really good for you.:wink:


----------



## mrstorres2566

Where I ride EVERYONE uses a mounting block. Even the teeny tiny teenage girls. 

Also, I ride a 16 hh appaloosa gelding, I weigh 250 lbs (give or take a few pounds), and I swear he hardly knows I am there. Last week a 265 lb woman trail rode him for an hour, even cantered him, and he didn't blink an eye. As long as you are riding a stocky horse like a QH or an Appy with a short back, you should be fine.


----------



## flytobecat

Thank you for sharing and reminding me how much I love horses.
About 2 years ago I was at horse clinic. One of the gentlemen teaching the clinic was a 70 something cowboy who could barely walk across the parking lot. He had to have help getting on his horse (a 3 yr old participating in his 1st clinic). The man was probably one of the best riders I've ever seen.
I'm sure you'll find a way to reach your goal.


----------



## thetempest89

Driving is a lot of fun! I just got to do this at my friends farm, he has about 27 newfoundland ponies! It was great.

Don't listen to your trainer, I think that's horrible that you "HAVE" to mount from the ground. You want a trainer/coach that will encourage you, and not see you as different. I love my coach, she never says anything bad about my weight. I started out on a clydes x tb. The girl I'm riding now is smaller, and I'm a big girl. But I actually think we look good together!

Here we are here https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1173846_10151623861216094_997899158_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/21409_10151623861171094_1824982466_n.jpg

And I'm prob one of the most insecure people, I live in a very big city. And I hadn't rode in about 5+ years. The only close enough place for me to ride in is a rich persons area of Vancouver that has quite a few barns. I was very reluctant of going. Eventually I was like "Screw it. I am doing it. This is going to make me happy" And I found my coach on Craigslist. I love it. Even now, I know I'm not the best rider but I don't stress about it. We stress enough at work as it is, horses are our therapy and we should enjoy it the best we can.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

For those of you needing mounting blocks, I found this, I'm ordering the purple one

3-step Mounting Block in a variety of colors


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to darkhorse.*

hiya and pleased to meet you.
dont give up your dream of horses.
have you thought about takeing up driveing.
if you still have pain and rideing is a bit dificault i think driveing would be better as you can drive from a seat and you probley be pain free.
my partner is disabled and wheel chair bound and we have a special for driveing for the disabled and the back folds down into a ramp and the wheel chair clamps in so were there was a chair it slides out to acomadate it.
i wish you all the best.
and please dont give up your dream and love of horses.


----------



## Bellasmom

I could mount from the ground if I HAD to, but I always use a mounting block at home. On trail rides I try to find a stump, downed tree or hole to stand my horse in before dismounting. I'm heavier than I should be, but my major issue is bad knees. IMO, mounting from the ground is HIGHLY over rated, lol.


----------



## luv2ride2012

Dear OP,
I am new to this thread and somewhat to riding.
I am 5'5" and currently 243. My doctor says I need to get the weight off. I am trying also. I was at 260 last year. I have had the up and down weight thing too.

I started off taking riding lessons Dec 2012. I stepped that up to leasing a horse the end of June this year. He is an experienced and great 19yo 14.3 Arabian gelding. He does not seem to care about my weight.

I mount from a block as well. I probably will 95% of the time because of all the cons to mounting from the ground. Right now I cant mount from the ground but I know that even when I can I wont routinely. 

This thread brought tears to my eyes and made me feel so good from what you had to say and all that others said.

I also struggle with confidence issues. On the back of my lesson horse I had never been happier and will happily got up early every Saturday morning to go. I am not a morning person so that is actually a big deal for me. Now my horse that I lease is a little different. He can be stubborn but we have been working on our bond and respect. I could spend hours just grooming him and talking to him. 

I thank you and all the others so much for this thread. I know you were helping her but you helped me too.

I pray that you work everything out and that you get to continue to have that blissful joy that you feel when interacting with a horse. They truly are one of God's majestic creatures!


----------



## AQHSam

Are you in a western saddle? My instructor will NOT let students mount from the ground, especially her western schooling horses. And since moving to English I am thankful for the mounting block. Using a mounting block does not twist the saddle and prevents you from stretching your stirrup straps.

I have met lots of people who always mount from a block. No shame in it I say

congrats on riding. 

I was 46 the year I bought my first horse after a childhood of dreams. It can be frustrating being this age and starting out. your body will get sore much faster and stay achy longer than if you were 15. And, after being very accomplished at my career and other aspects of my life, it is humbling (and yes, infuriating) not to be able to remember to open my hips, close my hands, and breathe while trying to learn to post. (I mean, really. I deliver projects valued over $1m and I can't remember to close my hands????)

Take it slowly. I realized that grooming sessions, horse baths, brushing out manes and tails, and just watching the methodic chewing of hay is just as rewarding as riding. Sometimes I go to the barn just to touch and check and spend time without ever saddling up.

As you build your strength in the saddle, maybe these moments will be just as satisfying for you also.


----------



## tinyliny

mrstorres2566 said:


> Where I ride EVERYONE uses a mounting block. Even the teeny tiny teenage girls.
> 
> Also, I ride a 16 hh appaloosa gelding, I weigh 250 lbs (give or take a few pounds), and I swear he hardly knows I am there. Last week a 265 lb woman trail rode him for an hour, even cantered him, and he didn't blink an eye. As long as you are riding a stocky horse like a QH or an Appy with a short back, you should be fine.



this discussion about weight and hrose has gone on and one. I don't want to seem contrary, but weight DOES matter. when a person is pushing 265, it will affect the horse. not necessarily if they ride once, but there are a lot of variables; the skill of the rider in carrying their own weight is #1. the fitness level of the horse #2 the size /weight and bone structure on the horse#3 and the terrain. 
You must be more considerate of all of these as your weight edges up above 220 or so. Don't be discouraged, but don't fool yourself at the expense of your horse.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Dark Horse, I want to share my story with you because we share some similarities. 

I had ponies and horses from 5-16 years old, then spent almost 30 years longing to ride again, but I could neither afford the time or the dollars for horses as I raised my children. When my youngest left home a few years ago, i had a horse of my own within a month. Empty Nest Syndrome I am sure!

Just 3 weeks after getting my horse, I was in a motorcycle accident that crushed my lower right side. Your injuries sound much like mine! Pelvis, femur, tibia, fibula, and many bones in the foot and toes were just shattered into many pieces. 

It took me months to get back on my feet, and more than 40 hours of surgery to graft bone, muscle and skin. During my months of recovery, I visited my horse, and started working with her from the ground. We did Clinton Anderson groundwork, me on crutches and canes, and we both benefitted from those exercises. 

I also found, however, that riding, when I was finally allowed to ride, was very helpful for my hip pain. Something about the motion helps release the tightness in my right hip joint. My PT noticed it right away and encouraged me to ride at least 3 times a week to improve my progress. 

My right leg is heavy and hard to use for cues. My foot slips out of the right stirrup quite a bit. I use a dropping (EZ UP)stirrup on my western saddle to help me mount from the ground, but most of the time, i mount from a step or fence or stump. Whatever I can find. I also like to ride bareback most of the time because it feels more natural for my position.

I want to tell you that riding feels great for me and I feel lucky to be able to ride. In the hospital, we were anticipating amputation of my right leg, so every time I ride I feel lucky to have that leg there, even if feels like dead weight most of the time. 

I used to do distance running and hiking, and can't do that anymore because the bottom of my right foot has no padding. I miss that, but I still have riding. I can ride my horse through the mountains and still cross the miles on her back. I am so grateful for that!

Jump in! Ride! Spend time with horses, while you can and while it feels good for you. You may wake up one day unable to and regret not doing it while you could. I am glad I got the years of running and hiking while I could.

One thing I remind myself is that, like any exercise, I will be sore afterward and not be too quick to blame my injuries. I limp more after a good long ride, but that is just because my muscles are tired, not injured. 

Remember, it was long ago that you heard you could not ride. Medicine is much more aware of how movement is super beneficial to the body, even an injured body. I would visit a Physical Therapist and get advice about riding for you, even ask him or her to recommend exercises to strengthen the muscles you will need for balance.

I cannot tell you enough, how glad i am that I ride. It has been 3 years since my accident and through all of it, my horses have helped me get stronger and stronger. I think someday, you will look back and realize that horses were the best thing you ever did for yourself!


----------



## kiwigirl

Hi there adarkhorse I really enjoyed reading your post. I am so glad that you were able to gird your loins and get on the horse. Please don't give up before you have started, if you have a true passion for horses and horse riding - and it seems like you do, then get to it!

However and on the other hand, I do think you would be happier and more confident if you lost weight. I think horse riding could be just the catalyst you need for positive change. Please do not think that I am suggesting that you stay off a horse until you lose weight, I really aren't. I am speaking from my own experience as a reformed fatty. I weighed 115kg and am now 70kg and I have to say that my life is whole different experience. 

Horse riding is a whole new world - for both my horse and I. There are so many things that are different with my horse, I mount from the ground on both sides for a start. We have started jumping (for a 3/4 draft my Phoenix is a VERY handy jumper) and most important of all my Knees Don't Hurt Anymore when I ride!! It had got to the stage when I was heavier that any longer than 2 hours in the saddle just killed my knees. My theory is that without all the extra inches of flab forcing my legs wider my knees are now in a more natural position and a lot of pressure has been relieved. So yay, no more pain!

Do think about losing weight from the perspective of health and quality of life. I would imagine that with the physical issues that you have the less mass your joints and ligaments have to carry the better. I think of it like this: imagine the thinnest friend that you have, picture her getting up every morning and strapping a 40kg pack on her back and then setting about her daily business, going to work, cleaning house, chasing kids. How long do you think it would be before the physical effects of carrying that pack everyday start to show? In back problems, knee and hip problems? Best solution? Take the pack off.

I really hope I don't sound smug or condescending because that is the last thing I want. I just think that for the sake of your happiness and future horse riding endeavours weight loss would be a very positive thing. I gotta say I am so much happier now than I ever was when I was over weight. I would love for everyone else to feel the same way. 

I am so glad that you have found your way back to horses, let them be the thing that kick starts you into a whole new phase of your life.


----------



## Cielo Notturno

Hi, I want to answer you with this video:





 
I think you can surely enjoy horse riding.

Lessons are very useful, but if you reach a limit, you don't have to renounce just because you cannot go forward. Some people spend time and money into the "right" horse, and then they enjoy quite trail rides or small exercises. 

I don't know if your body will let you to do competitions and difficult exercises, but you can be just as happy doing simple stuff, mounting with the block and all.


----------

